# Need suggestions for basement flooring.



## InTooDeep (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm looking to switch up some flooring in my basement in a hallway and basement kitchen ~240sqft. I'm looking for a cheaper diy solution. I would like tile looking floor but real tile isn't required.

I've been researching forever on this topic, but flooring seems to be the most controversial topic and makes finding the best solution very difficult.

My thought right now is to use some sort of vinyl flooring. But there's ton a different types available. In addition because it's a basement in a cold weather environment having at least some insulation would be nice, however floor height is a concern as my ceiling is a bit low. And of course making sure the floor is durable, long lasting and water and mold resistant is important. 

The way I'm thinking about doing it is using delta fl underlay and then a possibly a floating vinyl tile over it.
Armstrong and allure seem to offer a couple lines of vinyl. 
Does anyone have any experience with these models. Either the sheets, clip vinyl flooring, adhesive tile?

Anyone suggestions would be appreciated. My research just seems to be leading me in circles.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 14, 2014)

You're right - flooring is hard to choose because there are so many choices and considerations. First question for you: since it is a basement, what do you have there now? Concrete or some other surface? And do you have any moisture issues? That would influence your decision a lot. Sheet vinyl is good and relatively easy to install, but if you are covering a large enough area, you will have to deal with a seam.


----------



## InTooDeep (Aug 14, 2014)

Right now there is laminate. My plan to cut out only a portion of the laminate and keep the rest. And then put down the vinyl in the kitchen and in the hallway with transition pieces to connect the original laminate with. 
I don't know about the moisture issues. My basement can definetly get humid in the summer. It's also an older house. I have a dehumidifier running. But I don't know if there's a serious issue or not.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 14, 2014)

Well if the laminate is in good shape - and it has been down for a while - the moisture is probably not an issue. Do you know what's under the laminate? The interlocking vinyl planks have mixed reviews, but if they are installed correctly on a *smooth surface*, they can be good.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 14, 2014)

I have installed vinyl sheet is a few houses without a problem and have even dealt with a few miner floods with out a problem. It conforms well to the bumps and rolls in the slab.


----------



## InTooDeep (Aug 14, 2014)

Well the current laminate is a little rough in some spots. But I'm not sure if it's because its really cheap laminate, was poorly installed or something else. 
There is the white foam underlay beneath it.

Can the sheet laminate be installed over foam insulation, or does it need to be put directly over the concrete.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 15, 2014)

Laminate is usually made with wood fillers. They tend to swell if they get wet. And if they get really wet, they start to de-laminate. If that's what is happening to your floor, you might as well do it all over. You should try to determine whether the moisture (if any) in your basement is a problem or not. That will affect any flooring you choose. Vinyl handles moisture well, but tiles may not stick, and if there is moisture collecting under a sheet floor, you will eventually have to replace it also.

Vinyl sheeting can't be installed over the foam underlay. It will feel nice & fluffy, but the first pair of high heels will just poke holes thru it (same with furniture legs).



> Well the current laminate is a little rough in some spots.



Since we do this all with words, a little more detail in things like this would be helpful. Pictures are also helpful.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2014)

That's white foam is a vapour barrier because moisture can or will wick up thru the concrete.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 15, 2014)

You can install Delta underlay and then laminate right over it.


----------



## InTooDeep (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm just not a fan of laminate in the basement. I want a product that is waterproof and easy to clean. Can vinyls products be installed over underlay and/or insulation?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2014)

InTooDeep said:


> I'm just not a fan of laminate in the basement. I want a product that is waterproof and easy to clean. Can vinyls products be installed over underlay and/or insulation?



There are systems that could be used, I've always just put it on concrete.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=base...JE8mGogSCn4H4BA&ved=0CEcQsAQ&biw=1471&bih=805


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 16, 2014)

I took a serious look at Dri-core and was set to use it in my basement. Then I started finding posts and articles like this one:
http://www.cqs.com/homeqa/dricore.htm

If you can guarantee your basement will not have water - ever, then maybe Dricore will work for you. It should allow the concrete to breathe, but any bit of water will be a problem.


----------



## InTooDeep (Aug 16, 2014)

See statements like "if you can guarantee your basement will not have water" scare me. It's an older house and I'm looking for a long term flooring solution, so that's likely a guarantee I can't make. That's why I'm leaning towards a system that can survive water (just in case). The delta fl underlay seems like a strong candidate for this. I just don't know what to put on top.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 16, 2014)

From what i have read about Delta, you add a subfloor of plywood (1/2"?) above it and you have all your choices back in play. In which case, i would would be inclined to vinyl planks or sheet flooring.


----------



## InTooDeep (Aug 16, 2014)

Would I be able to replace that subfloor with 1/2 foam insulation?


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 16, 2014)

Refer to Post #7 above.


----------



## InTooDeep (Aug 16, 2014)

Ahhh right. I did read that.


----------



## InTooDeep (Aug 16, 2014)

So if I wanted thermal insulation I would need to build a plywood subfloor as well, right? Or are there easier ways?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 16, 2014)

http://amdryisf.com/?gclid=Cj0KEQjw...r_xXFPhck41O9ha21GVLzBqKMyHIITunx0aAhcB8P8HAQ


----------



## Rusty (Aug 17, 2014)

Just one comment, I have never seen plywood put in a basement or on any concrete floor, that wasn't a disaster. It has ALWAYS failed.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 17, 2014)

Plywood or anything organic will enviably get moldy down there. That is why i say use the Delta and then something like vinyl, you can put a layer of foam down too. Anything inorganic. If your basement is really dry then you can put the Delta then a layer of plastic and then the foam sheet and then plywood.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 17, 2014)

Jungle said:


> Plywood or anything organic will enviably get moldy down there. That is why i say use the Delta and then something like vinyl, you can put a layer of foam down too. Anything inorganic. If your basement is really dry then you can put the Delta then a layer of plastic and then the foam sheet and then plywood.



If you have moisture, mold will grow under the plastic.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes you are right. I just noticed this other day. Mold can grow on foam and plastic no problem. But less likely and you can wash and reuse.  Simply solution leave it open and use a fan and wash it now and then. Throw down a cheap mat. Maybe a metal floor and power wash it?


----------



## daltonbrain (Aug 17, 2014)

For basement applications a fully adhered vinyl plank would work out nicely. Highly durable, resistant to moisture, and they have a wide selection of styles to meet your decor objectives. I have specified these floors in many commercial applications with great success. They are relatively easy to install, but can be pricey. 

Armstrong has a good product and wide selection: http://www.armstrong.com/flooring/products/luxury-vinyl/plank-3-4-3-4-in/_/N-6uxZ6xu

Mike


----------



## InTooDeep (Sep 9, 2014)

Going to bring back this post. I've narrowed it down to vinyl flooring installed directly over the concrete. Walked into home depot yesterday to take a look at my options and they had the vinyl interlocking, adhered floating floor vinyl plank, and the sticky tiles (with or without grout). I'm doing a small area so cost is not a huge issue (cheaper is still better though). But durability, warmth, ease of maintenance, and ease of installation are. Is there a general notion of which one of these floors is better or is it a pick one you can't go wrong solution?

I've read reviews on the planks and interlocking and there seems to be alot of mixed opinions.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's the 10¢ summary from what I have read: 
&#8226;Free-floating floors need to have a gap around the perimeter to allow them to breathe (shrink & expand with temp changes). if your basement gets a lot of sun the vinyl can expand quite a bit.
&#8226; the vinyl planks with the "grip-strips" have been known to separate at the joints. Best answer to this is they have to be rolled with a 100lb roller after installation
&#8226; the "click-together" planks have to be laid on a nearly-perfectly-flat floor, or they will separate. the good thing about these is that they can be reattached as long as the rib doesn't break off, and you don't have to rip up the whole floor to repair a bad plank.
&#8226; Sheet vinyl is a good choice in a small area, but is a tough DIY project on a large or complicated floor.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 9, 2014)

The only problem I had laying glued down sheet vinyl on a large concrete floor was the notched trowel I was using wore down against the concrete and the notches got smaller with no time to run for a new one.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 9, 2014)

A solid sheet vinyl like IVC is very DIY friendly.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 9, 2014)

samfloor said:


> A solid sheet vinyl like IVC is very DIY friendly.



Yeah, I was just thinking about nooks & crannies and closets and other cutouts and trims.
Then there is also a seam to consider if the room is bigger than 12x12


----------



## Rusty (Sep 10, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking about nooks & crannies and closets and other cutouts and trims.
> Then there is also a seam to consider if the room is bigger than 12x12



IVC vinyl is 13' 3" wide.


----------



## InTooDeep (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. It's for a hallway so there would be a seam if I went wither sheet. From what I've read there's been alot of negative reviews towards the floating vinyl floors. Which makes me lean towards the sticky tiles. 

Daltonbrain were you referring to sticky tiles when you said a fully adhered plank floor?

Has anyone else had positive or negative experiences with these tiles?


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 10, 2014)

details, details. But i think my point is made.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 10, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking about nooks & crannies and closets and other cutouts and trims.
> Then there is also a seam to consider if the room is bigger than 12x12



You can make a template for the floor by taping heavy paper together to cover the whole floor to fit all the nook and crannies and then lay the template on top of the sheet and cut it out, perfect fit.


----------

